# [EVDL] High Current Manual Disconnect



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just installed an ez safe disconnect. Worked real well.

Rechargecar.com/product/ev-ez-safe-disconnect
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/High-Current-Manual-Disconnect-tp3073045p3073353.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't mind me, I missed the 2000a in this post. I need to find my reading
glasses. 
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/High-Current-Manual-Disconnect-tp3073045p3073360.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I took a look at the "crowbar" treads and it seems
that their is no easy answer to this question. Thinking to the zombies
setup, John must have chosen this for various reasons and must have come to
the conclusion that this is the best way to go for the vehicle.

Anyone know a supplier for those porcelain fuse holders? 




-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/High-Current-Manual-Disconnect-tp3073045p3073541.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Casey Mynott" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, December 05, 2010 11:13 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] High Current Manual Disconnect


>
> Thanks for the replies. I took a look at the "crowbar" treads and it seems
> that their is no easy answer to this question. Thinking to the zombies
> setup, John must have chosen this for various reasons and must have come 
> to
> the conclusion that this is the best way to go for the vehicle.
>
> Anyone know a supplier for those porcelain fuse holders? 
>
> Surplus Sales of Nebraska has them for 30 amp that take fuse sizes from 1 
> to 30 amp. I never use those type since the 40's. We now use nylon fuse 
> holders that are track mounted on DIN rails. We get them from are local 
> electrical supply house.

Surplus Sales is at: http://www.surplussales.com

If you need to mounted the high amp bolt in fuses, then mount them on stand 
off bolt studs that are install on insulator boards which is the same 
material that is use in circuit breaker panels and switch gears.

Go to a local motor shop and pick up a piece of 3/4 inch and 1/2 inch thick 
insulator board that is size to fit your fuse. Drill two 3/8 inch dia holes 
in the 1/2 inch board that has the same spacing of the bolt in fuse holes.

Lay the 1/2 board over the 3/4 inch board and pilot drill through the 1/2 
board into the 3/4 inch board just deep enough which will be about 1/8 deep 
into the 3/4 inch board.

I use 3/8 x 16 brass bolts that are install into 1/2 board with the head on 
the back side which the fuse will be bolted to. I first bolt on the bolt 
using a lock washer and nut. The bolt should be about 2 to 2-1/2 inches 
long depending the diameter of the fuse. I may have to add another brass 
nut on top of the other nut, so the fuse body has clearance from the board.

The bolt heads on the back side of the board is cover with the 3/4 inch 
insulator board. To clear the head of the bolts, I use a 3/4 inch speed bit 
to recess the hole in the 3/4 inch board about 5/16 inch deep.

Mount both boards together by drilling a 1/2 inch hole through both both 
boards in the corners.

You now have brass threaded studs for mounting a bolt in fuse. Before I 
place the fuse on the bolt studs, I place a brass washer on the stud, then 
the fuses and the wire spade terminal, another washer, lock washer and nut.

Roland








>
>
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/High-Current-Manual-Disconnect-tp3073045p3073541.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Roland,


Thanks for the detailed reply in regards to mounting a high current fuse. I
am not too sure that the Zombie's setup utilizes a fuse in the manual
disconnect. I maybe wrong though. I think the idea is to use some sort of
copper in the disconnect so in a runaway emergency the operator pulls the
link and the vehicle is dead.


I took a look through the surplus website and cannot find anything like
this:


http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n3073934/fuseunits1.gif 


Ooooo.....just found the album for the Zombie's manual disconnect:


http://photos.plasmaboyracing.com/Emergency-Disconnect
http://photos.plasmaboyracing.com/Emergency-Disconnect 


Yup, this is most definitely the way I think I want to go. Anyone know where
to source one of these local? 


http://swe-check.com/phpcode/list_series.php?product_group=7&collection=151
http://swe-check.com/phpcode/list_series.php?product_group=7&collection=151 


Seems going to Australia is a bit far for me...... 


Oooo.....I think I am getting close. These "fuse holders" are refereed to as
"red spot" fuse holders rated 660v either 200 or 400 amp.


Good link to a catalog 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CCwQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gepowercontrols.com%2Feu%2Fresources%2Fliterature_library%2Fcatalogs%2Findustrial_components%2Fdownloads%2FDS_Catalogue_fuseholders_english_uk.pdf&rct=j&q=red%20spot%20fuse%20holder%20gec&ei=Dif8TOqKBJSosQOSqI33DQ&usg=AFQjCNHjHNGNIqfqxtFFViTvnlSBhiCvYQ&cad=rja
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CCwQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gepowercontrols.com%2Feu%2Fresources%2Fliterature_library%2Fcatalogs%2Findustrial_components%2Fdownloads%2FDS_Catalogue_fuseholders_english_uk.pdf&rct=j&q=red%20spot%20fuse%20holder%20gec&ei=Dif8TOqKBJSosQOSqI33DQ&usg=AFQjCNHjHNGNIqfqxtFFViTvnlSBhiCvYQ&cad=rja 


Ooooo....I think I found a local supplier! 
http://www.fusetek.com/showonecat.cfm?SELECTEDMID=3&selectedscatid=21
http://www.fusetek.com/showonecat.cfm?SELECTEDMID=3&selectedscatid=21 I
will contact them tomorrow and report back! ;D


Just in case anyone was wondering I used the search string in google: "red
spot fuse holder gec"


Casey




> Roland Wiench wrote:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I recall the incident where Zombie had an issue
and the driver (Tim?) pulled the manual disconnect,
leaving the trailing ICE driver wondering how in
the world the driver of Zombie had time to take
pictures while driving....
The flash was the arc during the disconnect of course. 

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Casey Mynott
Sent: Monday, December 06, 2010 10:00 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] High Current Manual Disconnect


Hey Roland,


Thanks for the detailed reply in regards to mounting a high current
fuse. I am not too sure that the Zombie's setup utilizes a fuse in the
manual disconnect. I maybe wrong though. I think the idea is to use some
sort of copper in the disconnect so in a runaway emergency the operator
pulls the link and the vehicle is dead.


I took a look through the surplus website and cannot find anything like
this:


http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n30739
34/fuseunits1.gif 


Ooooo.....just found the album for the Zombie's manual disconnect:


http://photos.plasmaboyracing.com/Emergency-Disconnect
http://photos.plasmaboyracing.com/Emergency-Disconnect 


Yup, this is most definitely the way I think I want to go. Anyone know
where to source one of these local? 


http://swe-check.com/phpcode/list_series.php?product_group=7&collection=
151
http://swe-check.com/phpcode/list_series.php?product_group=7&collection=
151 


Seems going to Australia is a bit far for me...... 


Oooo.....I think I am getting close. These "fuse holders" are refereed
to as "red spot" fuse holders rated 660v either 200 or 400 amp.


Good link to a catalog
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CCwQFjAD&url=http%3A
%2F%2Fwww.gepowercontrols.com%2Feu%2Fresources%2Fliterature_library%2Fca
talogs%2Findustrial_components%2Fdownloads%2FDS_Catalogue_fuseholders_en
glish_uk.pdf&rct=j&q=red%20spot%20fuse%20holder%20gec&ei=Dif8TOqKBJSosQO
SqI33DQ&usg=AFQjCNHjHNGNIqfqxtFFViTvnlSBhiCvYQ&cad=rja
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CCwQFjAD&url=http%3A
%2F%2Fwww.gepowercontrols.com%2Feu%2Fresources%2Fliterature_library%2Fca
talogs%2Findustrial_components%2Fdownloads%2FDS_Catalogue_fuseholders_en
glish_uk.pdf&rct=j&q=red%20spot%20fuse%20holder%20gec&ei=Dif8TOqKBJSosQO
SqI33DQ&usg=AFQjCNHjHNGNIqfqxtFFViTvnlSBhiCvYQ&cad=rja 


Ooooo....I think I found a local supplier! 
http://www.fusetek.com/showonecat.cfm?SELECTEDMID=3&selectedscatid=21
http://www.fusetek.com/showonecat.cfm?SELECTEDMID=3&selectedscatid=21 I
will contact them tomorrow and report back! ;D


Just in case anyone was wondering I used the search string in google:
"red
spot fuse holder gec"


Casey




> Roland Wiench wrote:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the replies.

That sounds like a BRIGHT flash. I am thinking of using the fuse holder
outside of the cab and enclosed. Then rigging a rigid rod to pull the handle
unit to disconnect. 

Casey




> Cor van de Water wrote:
> >
> > I recall the incident where Zombie had an issue
> > and the driver (Tim?) pulled the manual disconnect,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Apparently, $200 is a decent price for one of these. I have one on the way!




Hey Cor,

Do breakers exist that will break 360 volts @ 2000amps? I am guessing they
would be expensive? I just priced out the fuse holder from a local supplier
and I can only get black due to CSA approval and they are $200. Anyone know
an american supplier for GEC Red Spot Fuse Holders? I need a better price
than $200. ;(

Casey

-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/High-Current-Manual-Disconnect-tp3073045p3075789.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Casey Mynott wrote:
> 
> > We will be using this vehicle as a drag racing vehicle. So, =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > The whole purpose of this list is to speed up the
> > learning curve of those who wants/needs to learn and
> > understands the art of asking the right questions.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 8 Dec 2010 at 4:32, Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > You mention that you want to use general deep cycle batteries? Expect
> > them to die during your first run, probably sending molten lead in all
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all,

This is good conversation, John picked a disconnect method that works and is
very cost effective. A breaker will also work but at a higher price. I have
a local supplier working on this as when I let it slip what the "fuse
holder" was going to be used for they were not too keen on letting me buy
one. But, they have an engineer look at this application to see if they can
help in some way. Lucky for me their are lots of suppliers for this fuse
holder.

Thanks again for all the info!

Casey

http://www.dssev.ca
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/High-Current-Manual-Disconnect-tp3073045p3078755.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

